# Der "Ordo Draconis" sucht Verstärkung!



## Ordo Draconis (23. Februar 2007)

*Der Ordo Draconis sucht neue Mitglieder!*

[Update:]
*Wir sind immer noch auf der Suche nach Verstärkung!*

Derzeit suchen wir noch Verstärkung für unsere zukünftigen 25er Raids!

Unsere Raid Zeiten liegen zwischen 20:15 bis ca 24:00 Uhr.
Derzeit sind vier Tage ( Mi, Do, Fr, Mo) für Raids eingeplant. (Inkl. Kara, Zul Aman)
Mehr nach Bedarf.

*Primär suchen wir für die 25er Raids:*
Heilkundige allgemein (Priester, Palas, Shammis)
Ele Shammis/ Moonkins/ DDs
Kriegskundige allgemein (Tanks)

*Aufnahmestop:*
Hexenmeister

Natürlich sind auch alle Anderen, die Wert auf einen gepflegten Umgang untereinander und ein angenehmes Ambiente legen, herzlich bei uns willkommenn!


Wichtig! Bitte lest vor einer Bewerbung unsere gesammelten Schriftstücke unter "Der Orden" und macht euch mit dem Leitgedanken der Gilde vertraut.
Die Infos findet ihr unter: http://www.ordo-draconis.net


*Kurzinfo zur Gilde: * 

Der "Ordo Draconis" wurde im Januar 2007 auf dem World of Warcraft RP-Server "Der Mithrilorden" auf Hordeseite gegründet und ins Leben gerufen. 

Begonnen hat unsere lange und abenteuerträchtige Reise in die Welt der MMORPGs (MultiMassiveOnlineRolePlayingGame) mit einem Online-Rollenspiel Namens "Meridian59", im Jahre 1995. 

Unsere Lust und Leidenschaft für MMORPGs war erweckt und führte uns seither über "EQ", "EQ2", "WoW", einigen anderen kurz angespielten Online Rollenspielen und einer einjährigen Pause, nun schliesslich wieder zurück nach Azeroth. 

War unser erster Besuch in dieser Welt damals auf einem regulären PVE Server, haben wir die Zelte nun auf einem RP Server aufgeschlagen und hoffen, hier ein neues, schönes Zuhause gefunden zu haben. 

Manches hat sich in den vielen Jahren geändert, eines jedoch nicht: 
Die Art und Weise, wie wir diese Spiele spielen. 

Jagen die Einen nach Ruhm und Ehre, erforschen wir derweil die entlegendsten Winkel dieser Welten und erliegen immer wieder dem Drang, Neues zu entdecken. 

Zählt für die Einen nur Ruf und Kriegserfahrung, so steht für uns das Spielvergnügen im Vordergrund. 

Wir machen die Welt zu unserer Welt und verbringen die Zeit darin mit dem, wozu wir gerade Lust haben, und sei es nur eine halbe Stunde zu angeln und sich mit den Anderen zu unterhalten. 

Wir wollen entspanntes Spielen das miteinander Spass macht, ohne Raidzwang, ohne Anwesenheitspflichten oder sonstigem Druck. 

Unser Ziel ist nicht die Ersten, Schnellesten, Höchsten, Besten zu werden. 
Wir wollen einfach nur spielen und die Welt mit all ihren manigfaltigen Facetten erleben. 

Wir sind keine "Hardcore Rollenspieler", aber wir erwarten sowohl einen gepflegten Umgang untereinander, wie auch in der Interaktion mit den anderen Mitspielern und Bewohnern (auch NPCs) von Azeroth. 


*Wer kann sich beim "Ordo Draconis" bewerben? * 

Bewerben kann sich grundsätzlich Jeder, der das 18te Lebensjahr vollendet hat, gerne in einem gepflegten Rahmen und Umfeld spielen möchte und der eine ähnliche Spielweise wie wir an den Tag legt. 

Um das festzustellen und/oder einen besseren Eindruck über den Orden und seine Gepflogenheiten zu bekommen, lest bitte erstmal die verschiedenen Themen unter "Der Orden" nach und werft einen Blick in unser Forum. 

Wir sind Rassen, Klassen und Level unabhängig. 
Aus spieltechnischen Gründen müsst ihr aber zumindest der Fraktion der Horde angehören, da unser Orden nur auf Hordenseite existieren kann.  



*Regeln * 
Wirkliche "Regeln" gibt es bei uns insofern nicht, ausser dem schon in den Beschreibungstexten "Über den Orden" angesprochenen "Verhaltenskodex". 
Umsowichtiger ist uns aber, das diese kleinen und wenigen Sachen auch wirklich eingehalten werden. 

Jedes Mitglied sollte aber von Grund aus über genug Eigenverantwortung und soziales Empfinden verfügen, um zu wissen, wie man sich gegenüber Anderen und in einer Gemeinschaft verhält. 
Deswegen fällt das für uns auch nicht unter spezielle "Regeln", sondern sollte für Jeden eine Selbstverständlichkeit darstellen. 


Um mehr über unseren Orden zu erfahren, besucht bitte unsere Gildenseite auf http://www.ordo-draconis.net


----------



## Ordo Draconis (25. Mai 2007)

Die Festaktivitäten sind zwar nun vorbei, doch wir sind natürlich immer noch auf der Suche nach neuen Mitgliedern für unsere Gemeinschaft :-)

Haltet Rast in unserer Taverne oder schmöckert in den Schriften unter "Der Orden" um noch mehr zu erfahren!

Auf bald!


Shaiya
<Ordo Draconis>
http://www.ordo-draconis.net


----------



## moiki (10. August 2007)

sorry war zu faul um das zulesen aber ich habe eine antwort drauf!!!

GRUß VON DER ALLIANZ!!!!!
wir wünschen dir eund deiner gilde ein schnelles ende auf dem schlachtfeld!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mfg
moiki


----------



## Ordo Draconis (16. Januar 2008)

Wir sind immer noch auf der Suche nach tatkräftiger Unterstützung


----------



## Caliostra (24. Januar 2008)

guten Abend an alle, die auf dem Mithrilorden herumlaufen, und stolzes Mitglied der Horde sind; vor einigen Tagen habe ich mich dem Ordo Draconis angeschlossen, und mich selten so wohl gefühlt. Daher rufe ich alle auf, die auf der Suche nach einer Gilde sind, setzt euch mit uns in Verbindung ! 

Die Bedingungen für eine Aufnahme könnt ihr oben lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@moiki: Leider kann ich Dir Deinen Wunsch nicht erfüllen, da ich bis jetzt noch kein BG verloren habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ordo Draconis (3. April 2008)

*und hoch mit Dir!*


----------



## Ordo Draconis (24. April 2008)

*und hüpf nach oben schieb*


----------



## Ordo Draconis (15. Mai 2008)

*Update:*
Wir sind immer noch auf der Suche nach neuen Mitstreitern!
Vorallem Tanks und Heiler für höhere Ausflugsziele werden gesucht!
Aber auch alle andern, ob Neuling oder Veteran, sei herzlich bei uns willkommen!


Mehr Infos findet ihr unter:
*http://www.ordo-draconis.net*


----------



## Maiky07 (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
auch ich kann diese Gilde nur jeden ans Herz legen.
Sehr gute Unterstützung in den niederen Leveln, bester Umgang miteinander und einfach nur zum wohlfühlen.
Kommt Ihr 70iger Tanks und Heiler und unterstützt unsere Großen bei ihren Vorhaben:-).


----------



## Ordo Draconis (4. Juni 2008)

Und einmal HOCH mit Dir! *ächz*


----------



## Ordo Draconis (4. Juli 2008)

Update:

*Wir sind immer noch auf der Suche nach Verstärkung! *

Vordergründig suchen wir zur Zeit starke Nahkämpfer die einiges einstecken können (Tanks) und erfahrene Heilkundige, um unsere Reiseziele in höhere Gefielde (Kara aufwärts) zu unterstützen. 

Natürlich sind auch alle Anderen, die Wert auf einen geflegten Umgang untereinander und ein angenehmes Ambiente legen, herzlich bei uns willkommenn! 

Mehr Infos zum Orden findet ihr unter: http://www.ordo-draconis.net


----------



## Ordo Draconis (13. August 2008)

[Update:]
*Wir sind immer noch auf der Suche nach Verstärkung!*

Derzeit suchen wir noch Verstärkung für unsere zukünftigen 25er Raids!

Unsere Raid Zeiten liegen zwischen 20:15 bis ca 24:00 Uhr.
Derzeit sind drei Tage ( Mi, Do, Mo) für Raids eingeplant. (Inkl. Kara, Zul Aman)
Mehr nach Bedarf.

*Primär suchen wir für die 25er Raids:*
Heilkundige allgemein (Priester, Palas, Shammis)
Ele Shammis/ DDs
Kriegskundige allgemein (Tanks)

*Aufnahmestop:*
Hexenmeister

Natürlich sind auch alle Anderen, die Wert auf einen gepflegten Umgang untereinander und ein angenehmes Ambiente legen, herzlich bei uns willkommenn!


Wichtig! Bitte lest vor einer Bewerbung unsere gesammelten Schriftstücke unter "Der Orden" und macht euch mit dem Leitgedanken der Gilde vertraut.
Die Infos findet ihr unter: http://www.ordo-draconis.net


----------



## Ordo Draconis (25. August 2008)

Und einmal HOPP hoch mit Dir


----------

